# Re: TRENDnet Wireless Issue



## gorgeousgeorge (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: TRENDnet Wireless Issue*



Emmett1885 said:


> For the third time, uninstalled the utilities, driver and device, rebooted took the drivers from the TRENDnet Installation CD, used Windows to configure and its been online for almost an hour no drops. Don't know if this is the end, but I thought I'd update.


I'm having problems with the same card. The pc won't detect it. I did the above but, all three times I uninstalled and re-installed, for some reason, when I click on the utility Icon it puts on the screen it just gives me an hourglass for a moment then gives me an error message beep without an error message, doing nothing else. The pc doesn't recognize that there is any new hardware installed when I pull it out and put it back in, either.

I had a crash this weekend because of a hard drive problem that required me changing the os to the other drive in the pc to be able to save any info on the drive which is still not working completely, (I get an error message about disk read errors when I tried to repair windows xp on it, though it can be read if I operate from the other drive).

Before this I used the card since March with no install problems at all. Could this be an issue with bios or something since I have changed everything up. I don't understand why the utility won't open or the card show up when I used it before. Any thoughts?

thanks.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: TRENDnet Wireless Issue*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## gorgeousgeorge (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: TRENDnet Wireless Issue*

I'm sorry, saw it was gone so I set up a new thread before seeing this. We can just drop this thread since the other has more info already & I'll ad more to that one. I appreciate the patience, I'm not too smooth.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: TRENDnet Wireless Issue*

OK, this one is closed. :smile:


----------

